

Show HN: Generate icon fonts from the command line - ezYZ
http://fontcustom.com

======
fourstar
I've been using <http://icomoon.io/> and it's an awesome tool and a bit more
visual which is what I like when working with icons.

~~~
ezYZ
Icomoon is definitely awesome and useful. endtwist and I were craving more of
a Compass spriting style workflow for icons, however, which is how this
project got started.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
First "Action, Another Action..." menu with icons is broken on hover, for me.
Blue bg only covers half of it, rest of text is obviously unreadable. Looks
like this is the result of the width: 1.25em; in the CSS. If I remove that,
then the blue bg on hover doesn't span the box any more. Looks like these
icons should really be applied as ::before or ::after, instead of modifying
the element itself, as this seems to horribly break things.

~~~
ezYZ
Thanks, good catch. Taken care of.

------
Hupo
For some reason the icons appear to be broken (appearing as the kind of
squares you see when a character isn't supported) for me on this work computer
using the latest stable Chrome (23, running on Windows 7 x64). They show up
right in Firefox, though. Seeing as every other icon font website is working
fine in Chrome here, it seems like something is amiss.

~~~
endtwist
We've tested across every major browser with no problems, but it could easily
be an problem with Windows and fonts. Would you mind submitting it as an
issue? <https://github.com/endtwist/fontcustom/issues>

------
dw0rm
I'm using glyphs app mini to create sharp icon fonts.

The question is how to create eps/svg that would be pixel-hinted to specific
font-size?

~~~
ezYZ
Font Custom's intended sweet spot lies somewhere between using a pre-bundled
icon font and firing up a fully-fledged glyph editor. For the simplicity of
using regular vectors, I think the lack of perfect pixel hinting could be a
worthwhile tradeoff.

Can you see yourself using the tool as it is?

~~~
dw0rm
Unfortunately, I demand icon font being sharp at particular font size.
Ideally, you could provide a set of eps/svg files with pixel grids and UPM
(units per eM) generator setting for the desired font sizes (eg 16px, 20px,
24px). Is it possible?

